# New Look Aomin.org



## JonathanHunt (Jan 24, 2008)

Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White

Wow. It is almost... modern!

Its pretty good actually. I really appreciate Dr White and all he is doing, especially now in the area of Islamic apologetics.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 24, 2008)

joshua said:


> Finally!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Gloria (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow! As a frequent visitor of aomin.org, I'm psyched! It looks one million times better!


----------



## D. Paul (Jan 24, 2008)

I literally jumped when I booted up and my Homepage, Aomin.org, appeared!
(That's not to "Dis" the PB, which is where I spend most of my time online)
I have been so accustomed to the old format, I thought someone hijacked my homepage. I'm no Web designer, but it's Nnnnice!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 24, 2008)

I went to aomin.org this AM to call Dr. White and, just as I got through, I heard him talking about it. I finally talked to James after all these years. We've been chatting over e-mail for many years.

Great website. People dogged him about his old website but he was blogging before there was even such a term used. It worked for all these years and his tech guy needs to be commended for that.

But the new site looks fantastic.


----------



## Gloria (Jan 24, 2008)

Ummmm....I have to pay $1.00 per show to listen to archived shows now? I fear I'll never hear another DL show again  At least I can still read the blogs for free.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 24, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I went to aomin.org this AM to call Dr. White and, just as I got through, I heard him talking about it. I finally talked to James after all these years. We've been chatting over e-mail for many years.
> 
> Great website. People dogged him about his old website but he was blogging before there was even such a term used. It worked for all these years and his tech guy needs to be commended for that.
> 
> But the new site looks fantastic.




Are you the marine officer who called in today? If so, you made it into the blog. When I read that in the blog, the first question that corssed my mind was if that was you.  Come to think of it, you've come up more than once on the DL that I can remember. 

Alpha and Omega Ministries, The Christian Apologetics Ministry of James R. White

As I said in another post, the reason I found this place is I am a channel rat in #prosapologian. Micah and others in channel are responsible for the look, which has apparently been in the works for 3 years.

change happens slow down there in Arizona.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 25, 2008)

Gloria said:


> Ummmm....I have to pay $1.00 per show to listen to archived shows now? I fear I'll never hear another DL show again  At least I can still read the blogs for free.




WRONG WRONG WRONG!!!

The DL is available free still. If you go to the blog entry where James announces what happened on the DL, you will see see a link at the end to download the DL 'free/high quality'. You only pay for the high quality download. The free one is quite adequate!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 25, 2008)

Zenas said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I went to aomin.org this AM to call Dr. White and, just as I got through, I heard him talking about it. I finally talked to James after all these years. We've been chatting over e-mail for many years.
> ...



That was me.


----------



## tellville (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm glad he is into Muslim apologetics now.


----------

